# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Soi kèo World Cup 2018 Uruguay vs Ả Rập Xê Út, 22h00 ngày 20/06: Nhiệm vụ dễ dàng

## 188bongda

Soi kèo World Cup 2018 Uruguay vs Ả Rập Xê Út
Uruguay là một trong những ông lớn của bóng đá Nam Mỹ. Hành trình đến với World Cup 2018 của họ khá ấn tượng. Họ cán đích với vị trí thứ 2 chung cuộc chỉ sau Brazil. Trong lịch sử, Uruguay từng 2 lần vô địch World Cup. Tuy nhiên, hiện nay họ vẫn không được đánh giá quá cao ở đấu trường thế giới. Cách đây 4 năm, đội bóng này đã phải dừng chân ở vòng 1/8.
Truy ngay link vao 188bet để tham gia các trò chơi hấp dẫn trong mùa world cup 2018
Tại World Cup 2018, thầy trò Tabarez nằm ở bảng đấu với các đối thủ yếu hơn như Nga, Ả Rập Xê Út và Ai Cập. Chiếc vé đi tiếp dường như đã được mặc định cho Suarez cùng đồng đội. Với quyết tâm khẳng định mình, năm nay Uruguay mang đến Nga đội hình rất mạnh. Họ sở hữu những cái tên hàng đầu như Suarez, Cavani, Valverde, Vecino, Bentancur… Celeste vẫn đang chơi rất ấn tượng với sơ đồ 4-4-2 mà Suarez và Cavani là mũi nhọn. Ngay trong trận đầu ra quân, dù chật vật nhưng thầy trò HLV Tabarez đã có chiến thắng 1-0 trước Ai Cập. Soi kèo World Cup 2018 Uruguay vs Ả Rập Xê Út.
Hệ thống nhà cái uy tín nhất từ trước đến nay. xem chi tiết tại trang chủ 188bet
Cũng như Uruguay, Ả Rập Xê Út là đội bóng được đánh giá rất cao ở khu vực châu Á. Điều đó được chứng minh ở cách họ vượt qua vòng loại rất dễ dàng. Đội bóng này chỉ xếp sau Nhật Bản và giành vé trực tiếp đến với nước Nga. Tuy nhiên, đó chỉ là khi họ ở trong “vùng trũng của bóng đá thế giới”. Đến lúc ra với World Cup, Ả Rập Xê Út vẫn chỉ là một đội bóng lót đường.

Phải mất 8 năm rồi đại diện châu Á mới quay trở lại với sân chơi quốc tế. Trước đó, họ mới chỉ 1 lần vào đến vòng 2. Thêm vào đó, chất lượng đội hình của Ả Rập Xê Út không được đánh giá cao. Những cầu thủ của họ chỉ chơi ở giải đấu quốc nội, không thể so bì với những tên tuổi lớn. Trong 5 đại diện châu Á góp mặt ở World Cup lần này, Ả RẬp Xê Út bị cho là yếu nhất. Đến cả Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Australia và Iran họ cũng không có cửa để so sánh. Thế nên rất khó để tin rằng thầy trò HLV Pizzi sẽ làm nên được điều đặc biệt. Soi kèo World Cup 2018 Uruguay vs Ả Rập Xê Út.
Nhanh tay dang ky 188bet và trở thành thành viên chính thức để có cơ hội sở hữu nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn từ nhà cái 188bet
Bị đánh giá thấp, không quá bất ngờ khi Ả Rập Xê Út để thua ngay trận khai mạc World Cup 2018. Họ đại bại 5 bàn không gỡ trước chủ nhà Nga. Trước đó, họ cũng đã để thua 6/9 trận giao hữu. Trong khi đó, Uruguay chuẩn bị không nhiều nhưng rất chất lượng. Họ có chức vô địch Cúp Trung Quốc và chốt sổ bằng chiến thắng giao hữu trước Uzbekistan. Cả về thực lực lẫn phong độ, Celeste đều nổi bật hoàn toàn so với Ả Rập Xê Út. Trước một đối thủ yếu và non nớt như vậy, không quá khó để Uruguay áp đảo thế trận. 3 điểm sẽ củng cố thêm ngôi vị đầu bảng cho họ. Soi kèo World Cup 2018 Uruguay vs Ả Rập Xê Út.
Dự đoán tỷ số:
Uruguay 4-0 Ả Rập Xê Út. Tài cả trận

----------

